# 10 lettered words



## rossi_mac (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't think of any but it could be fun, as you have to have at least 10 characters on a post I wonder how many there are??

Here's one...

percussion


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

playground


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

newspapers


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2011)

Baitfishes


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

cartoonist


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

rhinoceros


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

carpenters


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

promenades


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

parentless


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

courgettes


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2011)

BLOODWORTS...are you two on the same web site as me?? hehee or is that cheating ?


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

What website? tut am admitting your cheating sheesh


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

All mine have been my own - I have thought of some longer ones though. If we can include place names then 

Manchester


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

questioned (BBC1 inspired)


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

Sunderland,, eww i just swore, wash your mouth out steffi


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.poslfit.com/tsc/lists/zev-10.html ...... sorry have i ruined the game ?


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

Alexandria (c/o Clare Short on Question Time)


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2011)

architectural ..13 letters and i knew that one !!


----------



## Annimay (Feb 3, 2011)

toblerones


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought we were sticking to 10 letters.

Washington
extremists (another one from Clare Short)


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2011)

Annimay said:


> toblerones



yes please !


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

Annimay said:


> toblerones



I think Steffie like them - she'll be gutted she didn't say it


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

Margie get used to am she loves to confuse us haha x


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

I have just spotted one in Steffie's tagline

impossible


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

margie said:


> I have just spotted one in Steffie's tagline
> 
> impossible



oi thats not fair lol


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

confession


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry Steffie. 

Merseymart (a local free newspaper)


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 3, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> I can't think of any but it could be fun, as you have to have at least 10 characters on a post I wonder how many there are??
> 
> Here's one...
> 
> percussion



permission
personally
personable
perceptive
perception
periwinkle
persuasive
persimmons
pertinence


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.... and with that i bow out gracefully as i must sleep ...one more day hard selling tomorrow then a weekend off..


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> permission
> personally
> personable
> perceptive
> ...



I saw that website too


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

If I was going for more than 10 letters I would choose the song from Mary Poppins and the town on Anglesey - but as I am sticking to 10 letters

redemption


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it just me who is double checking everything that I read looking for 10 letter words.

See there's one

everything

looking around the room 

television
photoframes

I think that's me done for the night.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 3, 2011)

This isn't rude honest it means small bits of leftovers Tittynopes


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

margie said:


> Is it just me who is double checking everything that I read looking for 10 letter words.
> 
> See there's one
> 
> ...



yeah im counting on my fingers haha
photoframes is 11 

another one is convinient


----------



## margie (Feb 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> yeah im counting on my fingers haha
> photoframes is 11
> 
> another one is convinient



It was a stray s that just snook in. It should have said
photoframe

right I am off again (night-night)


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 4, 2011)

Believable
Mediation
Amorous

Umm...

Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Klocky (Feb 4, 2011)

Nutritious
Voluminous
Barsteward


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 4, 2011)

impossible


----------



## alisonz (Feb 4, 2011)

Equestrian
Tinkerbell
Graduation


----------



## Klocky (Feb 4, 2011)

HartHen61 said:


> impossible



Nothing is impossible


----------



## alisonz (Feb 4, 2011)

Mulligrubs
Cerebellum


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 4, 2011)

chocoloate
spankathon
supersonic
depression
pancreatic (appropriate)
homosexual (and bumbandits)
flatulence
deckchairs
immigrants
california


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Sunderland,, eww i just swore, wash your mouth out steffi



That mad me laugh Steff...........was going to say Middlesbrough but to many letters


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 4, 2011)

Northerner


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well shame on you all so far - what is our Forum?......
Supportive 
and
Informative


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> That mad me laugh Steff...........was going to say Middlesbrough but to many letters



do we allow names or playing scrabble rules ?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dishwasher


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 4, 2011)

margie said:


> All mine have been my own - I have thought of some longer ones though. If we can include place names then
> 
> Manchester



Who let the Romans in  ?...

Winchester
Lanchester
Ribchester
Colchester


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I saw that website too



No way - all the pers off the top 'o me 'ed.
BTW is it Greggs you are at ? Hope it goes well.
Just fancied a Gregg's Corned Beef Pastie the other day. Turns out they don't do them anymore. Gutted.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> That mad me laugh Steff...........was going to say Middlesbrough but to many letters



try

Darlington instead 

or Hartlepool


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> No way - all the pers off the top 'o me 'ed.
> BTW is it Greggs you are at ? Hope it goes well.
> Just fancied a Gregg's Corned Beef Pastie the other day. Turns out they don't do them anymore. Gutted.



no they dont morrisons do them though


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> no they dont morrisons do them though



There was a lady from Greggs in our shopping centre today. She was giving out samples of Jam Doughnuts cut in four from a tray like an icecream seller in the cinema. Naturally I had a quarter of a doughnut for medical experimental purposes. Very nice they are Steff.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> There was a lady from Greggs in our shopping centre today. She was giving out samples of Jam Doughnuts cut in four from a tray like an icecream seller in the cinema. Naturally I had a quarter of a doughnut for medical experimental purposes. Very nice they are Steff.



My son told me so as well, i naturally had to get him one, his big brown eyes just got to much in the end..


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 5, 2011)

pantaloons
conversing
conserving
preserving
perversely
wankomatic
detergents
prostitute
cardiogram
documented
relocation
hyperlinks
masticated

yep - lots of 10 letter words around!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 5, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> pantaloons
> conversing
> conserving
> preserving
> ...



Absolutely!

(haven't looked to see if someone has already posted it though!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 6, 2011)

Forgot about this good work people!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Forgot about this good work people!



Gives you a warm feeling, doesn't it, when people run with an idea you started!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Gives you a warm feeling, doesn't it, when people run with an idea you started!



I expect you mean the COMMITMENT and ENDEAVOURS of your ASSOCIATES is SATISFYING, nay GRATIFYING.


----------



## Garthion (Feb 6, 2011)

Place names from Welsh Wales

Ffestiniog

Tanygrisau

Caernarfon

Beddgelert

Llangollen

Rhosneiger

Can't think of any more just yet, may be more though.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantisiliogogogoch

I suspect that might be a tad long though.

So I'll stick with

Llanfair PG

(p.s. Spelling was from memory, so feel free to check!)


----------



## Alan S (Feb 6, 2011)

I browsed through this thread and was fascinated that these weren't mentioned on a diabetes group:

glucometer
antibodies
pancreatic
autoimmune
neuropathy
monitoring
cardiology
phenomenon
dietitians (or dieticians depending where you are) 
tolerances
hemoglobin (for US readers only)
metabolism
millimoles
milligrams
peripheral
podiatrist
polydipsia


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alan S said:


> I browsed through this thread and was fascinated that these weren't mentioned on a diabetes group:



may be cos this is the "Off the Subject" section


----------



## Garthion (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantisiliogogogoch
> 
> I suspect that might be a tad long though.
> 
> ...



Llanfairpwllgwyng*w*yllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantisiliogogogoch

not too bad from memory with just one letter missing. Changes the meaning completely, but ah well...

I prefer the Welsh way of saying it though, much easier Llanfair PG see, much easier  just as you posted 

Diolch Yn Fawr


----------



## Garthion (Feb 6, 2011)

Thought of another Welsh word just

Rheilffordd

OK 11 letters, but who can guess what it means?


and one 5 letters long

Ysbyty

What does that mean?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Garthion said:


> Thought of another Welsh word just
> 
> Rheilffordd
> 
> ...



Well, Ysbyty has something to do with sandwiches in hospitals, I think. Along the lines of Sandwiches 'r' Us?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Well, Ysbyty has something to do with sandwiches in hospitals, I think. Along the lines of Sandwiches 'r' Us?



oh dear.....


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought a moderator's job was to keep us all in order - not to try and take as many threads as off topic as he could. 

I take it you are feeling more your self today Andy?


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Well, Ysbyty has something to do with sandwiches in hospitals, I think. Along the lines of Sandwiches 'r' Us?



Llareggub is my fav Welsh name for a village 
.
.
.
.
.
.
read it backwards.


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2011)

I stayed on a farm in a place called Tal-y-bont which is near Bangor.  I really should go to Wales again - last time I was there was when my sister was 40 - it was a freezing March day and we went for a walk on the Great Orme.

Andy I humbly apologise for being way off topic....


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

margie said:


> I stayed on a farm in a place called Tal-y-bont which is near Bangor.  I really should go to Wales again - last time I was there was when my sister was 40 - it was a freezing March day and we went for a walk on the Great Orme.
> 
> Andy I humbly apologise for being way off topic....



I spent my formative years in Colwyn Bay and so know the Great Orme pretty well. Did you know that there is a prehistoric copper mine up there? Well worth a visit!

I'm not bothered about this thread being off topic. I'm not too clear what its topic is anyway! 

And yes, I am feeling myself more at the moment. 

Steffie! Leave it!!


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I spent my formative years in Colwyn Bay and so know the Great Orme pretty well. Did you know that there is a prehistoric copper mine up there? Well worth a visit!
> 
> I'm not bothered about this thread being off topic. I'm not too clear what its topic is anyway!
> 
> ...



No I didn't know about the Copper Mine. 

I didn't know about Aber Falls for years - they are lovely. Lots of memories from North Wales. My parents would rent a cottage or a house for a week and we would use that as a base. Stayed on several farms. Tal-y-bont was different though. interesting the accommodation was prefabs - with outside toilets another prefab for a music/TV room and you got meals in the farm house. There was a slate quarry up the hill filled with water known as the haunted pool - no idea why.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a closet N.Wales fan, really. I love Snowdonia and would happily retire there.

Cymru am Byth!

(hope I got that right Garthion!)


----------



## Steff (Feb 7, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Steffie! Leave it!!


Im not saying a single word


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 7, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Im not saying a single word



Jolly good! 

And to get the thread back on topic (now that I am bothered again and its the start of a new week) ....

Snowdonian


----------



## Garthion (Feb 7, 2011)

Going back off topic quickly, if I were to spell Ysbyty how it os pronounced

Usbuty

You'd get an idea, it's nowt to do with sandwiches ;-) it is in fact Hospital.

Sorry for taking the thread so far off topic, let us continue

(Rheilffordd is Railway by the way)


----------



## margie (Feb 7, 2011)

vocational
photograph
complaints


----------



## Garthion (Feb 7, 2011)

Elementary, my dear Watson ;-)

(Sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2011)

Compliance
Referenced
Captivated
Delectable


----------

